# Do you think the classical music works on those short film? (with working links)



## tmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry, on the other post the two last links didn't work.

Here are some short films I made with classical music.

Do you think it's a good choice or should I have used another music?

I hope you enjoy and don't be afraid giving me your sincere opinion,

Thanks a lot!


----------

